# Exotic Vet South Wales



## tigerbaby2k

I am an veterinary surgeon working in various practices across South Wales from Cardiff to Haverfordwest. I work as part of Origin vets. 
I followed my passion for exotic animals and gained an extra certificate in exotic animal practice alongside my veterinary surgeon degree. I cover all species of exotic animals. I also cover the zoo work in various zoos in west Wales. 
Examples of animals that I see on a regular basis include bearded dragons, various chameleons, various snakes, various geckos, racoons, skunks, sugargliders, African pygmy hedgehogs, African greys, macaws, falconry birds, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, chinchillas, various tortoise, aquatic species. 

Visit my website for more details Sophie Jenkins Exotic vet cardiff / bridgend south wales / reptile vet and Origin Vets on how to make an appointment​ 
Please note I cannot give advise via forums/email.​


----------



## SiUK

Hi Sophie,

Hope your well, I did see you were working with Lance Now we are lucky to have such a good reptile specialist in South Wales. 

We have met a couple of times but through mutal friends not reptile related 

Si


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Hi Simon! Thanks for reply! Will we be seeing you around? 
Soph


----------



## SiUK

If I am ever in need of a reptile vet your surgery will be first port of call, I personally dont think there are any others that come close in our area.


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Means a lot thanks.


----------



## Celtic Exotics

good to know! hoping we don't need your services but will be in touch if so


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds

welcome Sophie!
We met the other month when you saw my budgies in the Swansea vets.


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Hello! Thanks for the welcome! Hope they are well and enjoyed Christmas


----------



## PPVallhunds

Thank you, one is well after having to have another trip in, but sadly lost one after his cage was dropped and he escaped and flew away. So if anyone calls or brings in a blue male budgie it could be mine. (Allready called the local vets and put up posters)
a few weeks befor that swapped the younger one for a funny one as he wasnt taking to life in a cage very well, lance says she is blind but she is fine otherwise. (I allways pick the defective ones)

You will probably be seening mine often, they seem to like going to the vets lol


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Oh no I hope you find him!


----------



## cobe

i have had the pleasure of working along side Lance... you will learn so much from him, he is a top guy. i wish you the very best of luck and I'm glad to hear you are specialising in exotics in wales


----------



## tigerbaby2k

Thanks very much. It's a great job and I love what we do.


----------

